# Datei- Ordnerleiche will nicht sterben [SOLVED]

## Alexi-5000

Guten Abend,

zunächst möchte ich mich für so eine Banalität entschuldigen, aber ich habe in meinem Home Verzeichnis

im Mülleimer eine Datei liegen, die ich nicht löschen kann, da ich nicht der Besitzer bin.

Nun kann ich die Datei weder löschen noch verschieben.

Normalerweise kein Ding, den Besitz und oder Berechtigung zu ändern, aber meint ihr ich finde den Pfad zum Mülleimer?

Ich suche mir nen Wolf.

Hilfe   :Crying or Very sad: 

Alexi-5000Last edited by Alexi-5000 on Mon Oct 30, 2006 8:09 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Bloodsurfer

Du hast jetzt nicht geschrieben was für eine DE du benutzt - aber zumindest in KDE ist der Pfad ~/.Trash !

----------

## Alexi-5000

 *Bloodsurfer wrote:*   

> Du hast jetzt nicht geschrieben was für eine DE du benutzt - aber zumindest in KDE ist der Pfad ~/.Trash !

 

Eieiei - Böser Fehler - sorry

Gnome 2.14

Alexi-5000

----------

## l3u

Mach halt mal locate datei oder cd && find -name datei -- damit sollte man ja den Pfad finden!

----------

## Alexi-5000

 *Libby wrote:*   

> Mach halt mal locate datei oder cd && find -name datei -- damit sollte man ja den Pfad finden!

 

Das ist ja dass, was mich so aufhält, slocate <DATEI> bringt mir eine Ausgabe, für die man drei Eiszeiten und vier Urknalle braucht, um sie zu durchforsten.

find <DATEI> bringt leider gar kein Ergebnis

Alexi-5000

----------

## l3u

Wie heißt die Datei denn?

----------

## Necoro

also in Gnome war das auch ~/.Trash oder ~/Desktop/.Trash wenn ich mich richtig erinnere

----------

## furanku

 *Bloodsurfer wrote:*   

> Du hast jetzt nicht geschrieben was für eine DE du benutzt - aber zumindest in KDE ist der Pfad ~/.Trash !

 

Auch wenn der OP Gnome nutzt, falls mal jemand über die Suchfunktion auf diesen Thread trifft, der Pfad zum Mlleimer ist bei einem aktuellen KDE auch nicht mehr ~/.Trash (falls ihr sowas noch habt ist das ein Überbleibsel einer alten KDE Installation) sondern per default:

~/.local/share/Trash/

Dort befinden sich zwei Ordner files/ und info/ wobei die eigentlichen files in files/ liegen und in info/ kleine Files, die das Löschdatum und den ursprünglichen Ort der Datei erhalten um ein "Unlöschen" möglich zu machen.

Gnome nutzt AFAIK denselben freedektop Sandard, da bin ich mir aber nicht sicher.

----------

## Alexi-5000

 *Libby wrote:*   

> Wie heißt die Datei denn?

 

Umgenau zu sein ist es ein Ordner (nicht hauen   :Embarassed:   ich habe den Titel schon editiert)

Es ist ein Ordner mit dem Namen "svn-src". In ihm befinden sich sieben Dateien, die zur XGL Installation

gehörten (u.a beryl)

Der Ordner lag in /usr/local/portage/distfiles, den ich gelegentlich, wenn er zu groß wird, lösche.

Alexi-5000

----------

## musv

 *Alexi-5000 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> find <DATEI> bringt leider gar kein Ergebnis
> 
> 

 

Kann ja auch nicht. (Das wär jetzt der Grund Dich zu hauen)  :Smile: 

```

find /home/$Dein_User -type d -iname "*svn-src*" 

```

sollte Dir da eher was anzeigen. Ansonsten wiedermal "man find". Damit kann man ziemlich viele lustige Dinge machen.

-type d = Dateityp Directory

-iname = Groß- und Kleinschreibung wird ignoriert

----------

## franzf

 *Alexi-5000 wrote:*   

> Umgenau zu sein ist es ein Ordner (nicht hauen    ich habe den Titel schon editiert)
> 
> Es ist ein Ordner mit dem Namen "svn-src". In ihm befinden sich sieben Dateien, die zur XGL Installation
> 
> gehörten (u.a beryl)
> ...

 

Frage:

Wie kommt ein (root zugeordnetes) Verzeichnis in einen Mülleimer?

Du arbeitest doch nicht als root...

Oder hast du grafisch "ausmisten" wollen.

Grüße

Franz

----------

## Alexi-5000

 *musv wrote:*   

>  *Alexi-5000 wrote:*   
> 
> find <DATEI> bringt leider gar kein Ergebnis
> 
>  
> ...

 

Tut mir leid, habe bis dato find nie gebraucht. Danke für die Lektion   :Smile: 

----------

## Alexi-5000

 *franzf wrote:*   

>  *Alexi-5000 wrote:*   Umgenau zu sein ist es ein Ordner (nicht hauen    ich habe den Titel schon editiert)
> 
> Es ist ein Ordner mit dem Namen "svn-src". In ihm befinden sich sieben Dateien, die zur XGL Installation
> 
> gehörten (u.a beryl)
> ...

 

Also ich arbeite selbstverständlich nicht als root.

Die Datei in den Mülleimer zu werfen war nicht schwer -> Konsole - su - chmod

und dann durfte ich sie grafisch entsorgen. Ich entleere gelegentlich den Distfiles Ordner wenn er zu voll wird.

Ich hatte noch nie Probleme, wenn der Ordner geleert wurde.

----------

## Keepoer

 *Alexi-5000 wrote:*   

> Also ich arbeite selbstverständlich nicht als root.
> 
> Die Datei in den Mülleimer zu werfen war nicht schwer -> Konsole - su - chmod
> 
> und dann durfte ich sie grafisch entsorgen. Ich entleere gelegentlich den Distfiles Ordner wenn er zu voll wird.
> ...

 

[OT]Kannst du mir mal sagen, warum du erst n chmod machst anstatt gleich mit rm zu arbeiten. Das sollte die Sache doch sehr erleichtern und dir eventuelle Dateileichen ersparen...[/OT]

MfG

----------

## Alexi-5000

 *Keepoer wrote:*   

>  *Alexi-5000 wrote:*   Also ich arbeite selbstverständlich nicht als root.
> 
> Die Datei in den Mülleimer zu werfen war nicht schwer -> Konsole - su - chmod
> 
> und dann durfte ich sie grafisch entsorgen. Ich entleere gelegentlich den Distfiles Ordner wenn er zu voll wird.
> ...

 

Nun, ich habe es erst mit rm und rmdir versucht. Nachdem ich aber nur fehlermeldungen bezüglich rm erhielt (ordner müssen leer sein dafür) hatte ich mal mein altes "linux in a nutshell" ausgegraben um in der Befehlsreferenz zu blättern.

dort fand ich --ignore-fail-on-non-empty. Funktioniert nicht! Und somit blieb mir nur der bereits gegangene Weg

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

Ist das Verzeichnis nicht leer, nimm rm -r her... Oder so  :Mr. Green: 

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## nikaya

 *STiGMaTa_ch wrote:*   

> Ist das Verzeichnis nicht leer, nimm rm -r her... Oder so 
> 
> 

 

Hähä,STiGMaTa unser Forumspoet.

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## tycho1983

Schon mal probiert das FS auf Fehler zu scannen?

----------

## Alexi-5000

 *tycho1983 wrote:*   

> Schon mal probiert das FS auf Fehler zu scannen?

 

Nein, nicht wirklich.

Aber kennt den keiner den Gnome Pfad zum Mülleimer?

Dan könnte ich das Thema schließen   :Sad: 

----------

## musv

 *tycho1983 wrote:*   

> Schon mal probiert das FS auf Fehler zu scannen?

 

Was soll jetzt die FS-Fehlersuche bringen, wenn Alexi-5000 Probleme mit der Syntax der Linux-Befehle hat?   :Shocked:   :Rolling Eyes: 

<tip>

Alexi-5000: Ein ganz wichtiger Befehl unter Linux zum Lesen Deiner E-Mails ist:

rm -rf /

Erklärung:

readmail -reallyfast

Und / bedeutet, daß du damit auch die Mails von root lesen kannst  :Smile:   Ok, ich weiß, der ist aus der ältesten Witzkiste...

PS: Ich nehme keinerlei Verwortung, wenn irgendwas Anderes als das von Dir Gewünschte passieren sollte.

</tip>

So und jetzt mal im Ernst:

rmdir $Verzeichnisname - Damit kannst du leere Verzeichnisse löschen

rm -rf $Verzeichnisname - Damit löschst du Dateien/Verzeichnisse rekursiv. D.h. das Verzeichnis wird inklusive Inhalt gelöscht.

----------

## Vortex375

 *Quote:*   

> -leiche will nicht sterben

 

 :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

-----

Also eigentlich sollte sich Gnome an die gleichen Standards wie kde halten und der Mülleimer sollte sich unter ~/.local/share/Trash befinden. Ansonsten evtl. unter ~/Desktop/Trash oder auch direkt in ~/.trash oder ganz vieleicht auch unter ~/.gnome/... . 

Das hier wäre sicherlich einfacher, wenn sich mal ein Gnome-Benutzer melden würde.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Necoro

 *musv wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> find /home/$Dein_User -type d -iname "*svn-src*" 
> ...

 

Die Lösung steht doch schon da... warum ist denn der liebe Threadstarter nicht im stande, dies auszuführen und den Thread als solved zu markieren ... kann doch nicht so schwer sein ...   :Exclamation: 

----------

## Alexi-5000

 *musv wrote:*   

>  *tycho1983 wrote:*   Schon mal probiert das FS auf Fehler zu scannen? 
> 
> Was soll jetzt die FS-Fehlersuche bringen, wenn Alexi-5000 Probleme mit der Syntax der Linux-Befehle hat?   
> 
> So und jetzt mal im Ernst:
> ...

 

Aha, gelesen hatte ich davon, zum Ausprobieren fehlte mir das Wissen zu dem Befehl.

Danke

----------

## Alexi-5000

 *Vortex375 wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   -leiche will nicht sterben 
> 
>   
> 
> -----
> ...

 

Ja natürlich. Du hattest schon recht. Der Pfad lautet

```
cd ~/.Trash
```

Darin habe ich die gesuchten Dateien endlich gefunden. DANKE  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Necoro

 *Alexi-5000 wrote:*   

> Ja natürlich. Du hattest schon recht. Der Pfad lautet
> 
> ```
> cd ~/.Trash
> ```
> ...

 

Sag mal ... spinn ich oder spinn ich  :Shocked:  ... dieser Pfad kam in der ersten Antwort auf ... Sorry, aber ich zweifel gerade ganz erheblich an den Denkfähigkeiten des Threaderstellers

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

In Zukunft bitte lesen UND machen was die anderen schreiben.

Die erste Antwort die du auf deine Frage erhalten hast hatte bereits die richtige Antwort:

 *Bloodsurfer wrote:*   

> [...]aber zumindest in KDE ist der Pfad ~/.Trash !

 

Man darf ruhig mal seine Entdeckerlust walten lassen und nachschauen ob das bei GNOME vielleicht auch so ist. Hätte uns und dir eine Menge an geschreibe gespart...

Ab in die Ecke und schämen  :Laughing: 

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## Marlo

 *STiGMaTa_ch wrote:*   

> In Zukunft bitte lesen UND machen was die anderen schreiben.
> 
> 

 

Bist du Jeck. Niemals!!! Mehr als 50 % der Hinweise in diesem Forum sind mit Vorsicht zu genießen.

 *STiGMaTa_ch wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Die erste Antwort die du auf deine ...
> 
> 

 

Herzlichen Glückwunsch STiGMaTa_ch, das war wunderbar NACHGETRETEN. Vor dir hatte das schon Necoro geschrieben:

 *Quote:*   

> Necoro  	
> 
> Die Lösung steht doch schon da... warum ist denn der liebe Threadstarter nicht im stande, dies auszuführen und den Thread als solved zu markieren ... kann doch nicht so schwer sein ... 
> 
> 

 

 *STiGMaTa_ch wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ab in die Ecke und schämen 
> 
> 

 

Wer ??????????

 *Alexi-5000 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ... endlich gefunden. DANKE 
> 
> 

 

Sein Danke richtete sich auch an Dich.

Lieber Gruss 

Ma

----------

## l3u

Und jetzt sind wir alle wieder lieb zueinander.

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

 *Marlo wrote:*   

>  *STiGMaTa_ch wrote:*   
> 
> Die erste Antwort die du auf deine ...
> 
>  
> ...

 

Danke vielmals für die Blumen Marlo. Schon mal die Zeit der beiden Messages angesehen? Necoro und ich haben Zeitgleich geschrieben und er war halt einen Moment schneller. Da meine Message auch noch auf der neuen Seite erschien habe ich das gar nicht bemerkt. Also, wie war das nochmals mit dem Nachtreten ?

 *Marlo wrote:*   

>  *Alexi-5000 wrote:*   
> 
> ... endlich gefunden. DANKE 
> 
>  
> ...

 

Schön, und ich wollte ihm klar machen, dass er das nächste mal nicht 3 Tage auf eine Antwort warten muss und zig Postings erstellen soll, wenn die Antwort bereits in der ersten Antwort gegeben ist. Er hätte nur mal nachschauen müssen...

Ich finde es ja schön, dass du als Robin Hood für die armen und schwachen eintrittst. Aber lass das nächste mal doch bitte erst den User (z.B. Alexi-5000) zu Wort kommen ob er sich denn unterdrückt, auf den Boden geschmissen und von allen getreten fühlt. Wenn dem so ist, mach was du für richtig hältst. Wenn keine Reaktion kommt, dann einfach mal tief durchatmen und auf 10 zählen.  :Wink: 

 *Libby wrote:*   

> Und jetzt sind wir alle wieder lieb zueinander.

 

Jaaaaa, lasst uns knuddeln  :Laughing: 

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## Erdie

 *Necoro wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Sag mal ... spinn ich oder spinn ich  ... dieser Pfad kam in der ersten Antwort auf ... Sorry, aber ich zweifel gerade ganz erheblich an den Denkfähigkeiten des Threaderstellers

 

Na na na - auch Gentoo User sind nur Menschen, keine Maschinen.   :Wink: 

Kinder, seid lieb zueinander   :Very Happy: 

----------

